# London Broil on the Smoker.. w/pics



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

We had a nice London Broil thawed and I decided to throw it in the smoker. First I gave a medium dose of Rub, and Montreal Steak Seasoning, then wrapped and put back in the fridge for a few hours.

*MES* smoker, preheated to 265º,
preheat was 1.5 hrs.
Outdoor Ambient 54º
*MES* cook temp set to: 230º
Meat Start Temp 43º (I wanted it cold to get a longer time in the cooker).
It took about 105 min. to get the London Broil to 130º
Total time in cooker about 3 hours.

I usually try to be very quick and organized when loading the smoker , the idea is to have the hatch open the minimum amount of time so the smoker can recover to set temp faster. Unfortunately I was doing multiple things and added the water tray and meat load at the same time, I usually load the water wait 15min then load the meat. But since it was 54º I decided not to worry about it.

Smoker preheat to 265º.
Elect. Smoker temp drop to 193º (when food water added), 15 min. and it was at 215º, 20 min. at 225º. 
Approx time for the London Broil to hit 130º was 100+ min. I turned the smoker heat down to 135º and temp climbed to 140º, at this point I double wrapped in foil and left the smoker temp at 135º, where meat temp bounced between 135-142º.

The London Broil stayed in the smoker another 75-80 min. then moved to kitchen oven, un-foiled and put under broiler 5 min. on each side to get a crisper surface. When un-foiled I drained off about 1/2+ cup of meat juice.
Heated the meat juice with a little of my kicked up BBQ sauce.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Delta! your beef looks great and is perfectly cooked ,but the cut of meat you are useing is not true London Broil. London Broil is only a Flank Steak. Supermarkets often give therir own names to pieces of meat to make them sound more attractive. This to me looks like a piece of knuckle face top sirloin. Which is good but not true london broil/


----------



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Now I'm hungry deltadude! I wonder if I can scratch and sniff the flavors of smoked beef on my latop screen?.......yum 

nice job!
dan


----------



## westcoastsmoker (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree that with a proper London Broil that Flank Steak should be used.  On the West Coast though the Top of the Round with a slightly thicker cut is commonly referred to a London Broil and has nothing to with a London Broil recipe.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, perhaps I'm mistaken, but I've always thought of London Broil as a technique, not a cut of beef.

See: http://www.askthemeatman.com/london_broil.htm


----------

